# Seerosenblätter einfach abschneiden, wenn zuviele da sind?



## andreas15366 (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab seit ca. 3 Jahren das Phänomen, dass man vor lauter Seerosenblättern die Blüten kaum sieht (siehe Photo).

Die Seerosenblätter türmen sich übereinander und wachsen und wachsen.

Kann ich dem Wachstum einfach so Einhalt gebieten, indem ich die mal abschneide, dass die Blüten mehr Platz haben?

Früher war das alles schön ordentlich.

Viele Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## baumr (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblätter einfach abschneiden, wenn zuviele da sind?*

Hallo
Ich schneide meime Seerose regelmäßig aus, vorallem auch abgestorbene Triebe und Blüten. Ich denke es ist wie bei jeder  anderen Pflanze, man 
solte einfach etwas für die Pflege tun.
Gruß Rolf


----------



## Nymphaion (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Seerosenblätter einfach abschneiden, wenn zuviele da sind?*

Hallo,

normalerweise muss man die Blätter nicht abschneiden. Du hast ganz einfach die falsche Seerosensorte für diesen Standort. Deine Sorte braucht offensichtlich einen deutlich tieferen Standort, dort wird sie dann die Blätter schön brav aufs Wasser legen und nicht übereinander türmen.


----------

